# Homemade laundry soap preferences



## NEfarmgirl

I have been making homemade laundry soap for some time with borax, washing soda and fels naptha. I have seen that you can use Zote and wanted to try it and couldn't find it until recently. I like the Zote version a lot better! It is only 62 cents a bar here so it is almost half the price of Fels Naptha--clothes are cleaner too. Do you prefer Fels Naptha or Zote in your soap? I also found another brand that is similar to Zote but it is Lavender scented--Lirio. Has anyone heard of Lirio brand soap before?


----------



## Helena

Just received the receipe from The Duggar Family on discovery channel on making there home made laundry soap. Have made mine over the years..think I will try their's too. Nope..neer heard of Lirio soap..sounds "foreign" ??


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Lirio is made in Mexico as is Zote. I was having to use regular laundry soap to get the grass stains out of DS clothes and so far the Zote version seems to do better and getting them out. Didn't know what everyone's experience with it has been.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

I use zote and octagon but mainly because that is the only thing available near by. I recently came across some fels naptha in a nearby town and bought some to try.


----------



## chickenpie

I have been using felsnaptha and just bought Octogan to try.


----------



## foltzfamilyHS

Hi yall! I'm new to this forum but if other people are finding it hard to purchase Zote I would suggest you go to a Mexican Grocery. They even have the washing boards. Well at least the ones by my home. I live in Indianapolis. I know small towns might not have a Mexican Grocery. Also I read that some Big Lots are carrying it now. I don't like to use Fels because my daughter has a disease that affects the lungs. Since mineral spirits are used in it it can cause upper respiratory problems. It does work good for poison ivy though. If you were it use Fels I would also suggest you wear a mask or have windows open and fans on. That's only my opinion


----------



## Shazza

Where am I likely to find these things in Australia? I would love to make my own laundry powder but have no idea what the ingredients are that you are talking about.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

I am not sure where you can get it but borax near as I can tell, is also called:

Borateem
Boraxo
In Europe - tincal or Tincalconite

Washing Soda is also called Sal Soda or Soda Crystals. It is a water softener.


----------



## Step

I make homemade laundry soap using Borax and Washing Soda. I add Baking soda in the final rinse and not only does it make the clothes even softer, it also helps stop static cling. However, since there are harmful chemicals in all the above mentioned bar soaps, I make my own bar soap to use. 

This same laundry soap also makes a great all purpose household cleaner and use it for everything including scrubbing out the tub and kitchen sink.


----------



## linn

You can make your own laundry bar. Here is the recipe I use.

Lard 19.2 oz
Coconut Oil 12.8 oz
Lye 4.8 oz
Distilled water 10 oz.
Borax 3 Tbsp.
Sugar 1/4 cup
Ammonia 1/4 cup
8 drops Vitamin E

Add sugar and borax to lye water and stir until lye and other ingredients are dissolved. This may take a while.
Melt coconut oil and lard, stir in Vitamin E. Add lye water and
soap as usual. At thin trace add ammonia. Be careful to soap by an open window because the fumes from the ammonia are potent at first. If desired, you may add 1 oz orange or lemon essential oils.

Pour into mold and let set for 24 hours.


----------



## jmtinmi

www.soapsgonebuy.com has all the ingredients for sale, but I don't know if it is a good deal price-wise.



Shazza said:


> Where am I likely to find these things in Australia? I would love to make my own laundry powder but have no idea what the ingredients are that you are talking about.


----------



## Step

Linn, did you run this soap formula through a lye calculator? That is one of the first thing I learned when I started making soap... There's always the possibility of a typo error. However, in your formulation there is too much oil for a laundry soap, and then your adding Vit. E which is more oil. 

Why does this laundry soap recipe call for sugar? You don't want more lather in laundry soap. As it is, there's enough lather, perhaps too much, from the lard and coconut oils for the washing machine and some people have the new front loaders which are even more restrictive. 

Try this recipe:

Coconut Oil 14 oz. 
Lard 20 oz 
Lye 5.3 oz
Total Weight of soap oils is 34 ounces (2 pounds 2 ounces) 

Water 8-13 oz. The less water used the quicker the water evaporates and 
soap hardens so it can be weighed and ground. 

I use about 6 ounces of 'dried' soap to make a batch of 
liquid laundry soap,following the guide of Fels Naptha recipe.

Borax and Washing Soda do a lot more than just soften water.

Follow the Safety procedures for making soap... after trace, pour into a butcher paper lined flat box/container of any type to make it easier to scoop out or cut. Never use Aluminum with lye or raw soap.

When you add Borax and Washing Soda to the dried out cured soap, it can also be used as a powder instead of adding water to make it into a liquid. The only problem with using this as a powder is, it should be put into the wash tub first with added hot water to dissolve it. Otherwise, you will get streakes of powdered Borax/Washing Soda on your clothes. 

Run my formulation through the lye calculator. It should come up at 1%. It's not lye heavy, nor is it moisturizing. And it's pure! That is, unless your using oils with added preservatives and chemicals. 

3 TBS of Borax in your recipe sounds more like what is called for to make a liquid soap from Potassium Hydroxide, not Sodium Hydroxide to make bar soap. 

If you don't add your Essential Oils until after the finished laundry soap is made, you won't need to use as much. And, when mixing up more laundry soap, you do have the option of changing the scent. 

Ammonia added to the batch of soap? Some people use Chlorine Bleach.. and the combination throws off toxic fumes. Save the ammonia to add directly into the washing machine, when needed.

With laundry soap, old saved cooking oils (cleaned/washed), and/or other oils can be used-up instead of thrown out. Just remember to list the oils on the lye calculator to get the correct amount of lye to be used. 

Actually, if you leave out the ammonia and borax to the recipe you posted, it will make a decent bath soap and figuring 1 ounce of oil per pound of soap for superfatting, you can add up to a few ounces of specialty oils/butters to make the soap even more moisturizing without it being oily.


----------



## linn

I won't comment on your total lack of courtesy. I will just assume that you don't know any better. Anyone is free to use or not use my recipe. It is one I have used and it makes a good bar. I posted this tried and true recipe as a courtesy to other members.


----------



## Seagrape

linn said:


> I won't comment on your total lack of courtesy. I will just assume that you don't know any better. Anyone is free to use or not use my recipe. It is one I have used and it makes a good bar. I posted this tried and true recipe as a courtesy to other members.


I rarely take sides on a forum discussion (unless it's political) but I feel compelled to step up and comment here. 

Linn, there was absolutely nothing discourteous in Step's post. She did not insult you in any way. All she did was question how and why you make laundry soap in the manner you do. And rightfully so, too, since this is a public forum that is widely read. All her comments and questions were reasonable. Indeed, as I read your recipe, questions arose in my mind, too, and most of them along the lines that Step also had. I, too, question the wisdom of adding ammonia to a soap formulation and for the very same reasons Step did, i.e. ammonia and chlorine bleach form toxic fumes when mixed. I also wondered why sugar would be added to a laundry soap. Sugar makes soaps lather better, not a desirable quality for a laundry soap. I also questioned your instruction to dissolve the sugar in "lye water". Sugar should be dissolved in your water first and then lye added to the sugar water, to avoid "cooking" the granular sugar in the hot lye water. Step's suggestion about the possibility of typos and the need for running a soap recipe through a calculator is perfectly reasonable. All experienced online soapmakers who participate in forums, groups, etc. stress this all important step. 

So there was absolutely nothing out of line in Step's post and I hope you will get over your snit about her very helpful comments.


----------



## linn

I feel that continuing this conversation will accomplish nothing good for the forum and I am not going to be a sucked in to a petty bickering match with either of you, so I will just let the matter drop.


----------



## MOmamma

Quite right. It is better to take the high ground than to allowed yourself to be baited and team tagged.


----------



## DaynaJ

Aren't women wonderful that we can let out our frustrations, insecurities, aggravations, joy & laughter in such communicative expressions? Really, I'm serious. Certainly no long term damage done here, just a snit!!


----------



## linn

Nope, it isn't worth the bother. LOL


----------



## COSunflower

Helena, can you give us the recipe that the Duggars use so we can try it too? Thanks!


----------



## linn

I am not Helena, but I found a website for the Duggars that has a recipe for homemade liquid laundry detergent.
http://www.duggarfamily.com/recipes.html


----------



## Karen

I don't see it as a tag team or any disrespect meant; only people rather confused at the recipe. I'm no soap expert but I found myself evening questioning the recipe. Now not that the recipe is bad, just unusual and I took it that was the others perception. 

Although, of course, whatever ingredients you would use is a personal choice and, not be at all wrong for one, but for another it might be wrong for them. It's just one of those things that debating won't settle because it is a _personal decision_. 

For instance, I make my own laundry detergent but, I would not want all those oils nor lather in my laundry. The reason? Because for me (and only me), it isn't just the money I save on making my own detergent, but also because I can reduce things like oils, scents, and excessive lather. Now for someone else, those things might not matter to them and I certainly would have no right to tell someone else that their 'personal preferences' might be wrong.

But on the other hand, if I saw a recipe (like the one in question), I don't think there would anything wrong with pointing out (or asking questions) about the recipe for those who may have the same preferences as I do or felt there would be something harmful in the equation. It should, of course, be done with respect and I believe that it was done in that manner; but we should all always keep in mind that sometimes words on a typewritten screen as perceived totally different than they appear or the poster had in their heart or mind. I always say that if we were all sitting around the table having coffee together, 99.9% of the same things could be said but no one would think otherwise of them. It's simply these darn typewritten words on a screen that makes it totally different (or should I say 'indifferent...lol).

I also think it's important that we remember that whatever bar soap we would choose for 'laundry' purposes would normally be very different from what our preference would be for 'personal' soap. It was my perception of the posts that was what the other posters were getting at; however, it was taken as a criticism when it wasn't at all as it was intended. 

So in other words, let's play nice with each other and not automatically think the worst of anyone and give each other the grace to have differences, as well as to express them.


----------



## ilovetodig

I use a mixture of Fels Naptha and Zote in my laundry soap because it seems to work better. Also the FN smell is less pronounced by mixing with the Zote. I just usually make a double batch. I have a question for you soap makers--where do you buy lye. I cannot find it anywhere in town. They all say that they don't carry it anymore because it is used in making meth. I just want to try making some soap.


----------



## Karen

I seem to remember Zote soap for some reason. I had it pictured as pink and found I was right. While checking it out to see if I remembered correctly (or was just nuts) I find a lot of sites that talk about using it as catfish bait! Who knew; a bar of soap as bait!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Karen, you said you made your own laundry DETERGENT .., I'd be interested in this recipe.

I do use my 0% superfatted SOAP for a prewash or soaking but prefer DETERGENT for the laundry itself.

Did you mean DETERGENT or SOAP???

Two different animals, ya know!


----------



## homebody

at Big Lots. Have used the FN, it's ok but I will try ivory soap next. Got my homemade clothes washing soap curing now, approx 1% SF. I love KISS.

I made some laundry solution once using washing soda, borax and Dr. Bonners lavender castile soap. Was wonderful but I don't want to buy the Dr. B. Gotta save $. Regret not printing that recipe. Guess I could use lavender essential oil and get something similiar.

I spent hundreds of hours reading on the soap dish forum and found a soap calculator I use for every recipe since I want my lye amount to be as exact as possible. I print them off and use the same 3-5 recipes. 

Also I read somewhere that if your recipe is under 3 lbs. to use the gram weights. I use grams up to 6 lbs. because it is more exact. Might be overkill but I feel better doing it that way.

Anyone have anything to add to my post, please do so, I love learning more about one of my favorite hobbies/crafts.


----------



## UUmom2many

well imade a post on something along these lines, but haven't gotten a response, i'll move it here though instead. 

I have a front load and just finished out my tide and am using the fels naptha/borax/washing soda combo but i'm not sure where to put it in the front loading HE washer, in with the clothes or in the pull out tray? I can't find my manual anywhere, i think it's in the shed and i saw some droppings and am NOT going to investigate!


----------



## linn

Have you checked online for a user's manual? Sometimes there will be a download avaliable at the manufacturing company's website.


----------



## Bricore

UUmom2many said:


> well imade a post on something along these lines, but haven't gotten a response, i'll move it here though instead.
> 
> I have a front load and just finished out my tide and am using the fels naptha/borax/washing soda combo but i'm not sure where to put it in the front loading HE washer, in with the clothes or in the pull out tray? I can't find my manual anywhere, i think it's in the shed and i saw some droppings and am NOT going to investigate!


I have an HE front load washer as well. I just put DRY detergent in the tub along with the cloths that are going to be washed.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Kimdiehl

I use ivory bar soap to make my laundry detergent. It's alot cheaper and works great. You have to grate the whole bar, though. Also, I add fragrance oil in lavander for the great smell. Also, I double up on the borax and washing soda for extra cleaning power. I use vinegar in the rinse cycle in place of fabric softener. Works great for pennies!:angel::angel::angel:​


----------



## linn

Great tip! I have heard of other people using Ivory bar soap. Ivory is cheaper in price than many other soaps. I also use white vinegar in the rinse cycle when I use a homemade laundry mix.


----------



## springvalley

I'm new to this but would like a bit more detail on making laundry detergent. I have the basics of soap making and tried a feeble attempt at goat milk but would like more specifics on this subject. Y'all have mentioned a lot of ingredients but the recipies I saw didn't have the Napthala (sp?) or other stuff in it. How do I tie all this together?


----------



## Step

Naphtha is a harmful chemical as are some of the other ingredients added to the forementioned store bought soaps. You don't want or need to add it to your homemade soap.

Soap to be used for laundry or general cleaning.. 

You can use almost any oils... Generally I prefer all Coconut Oil.. but will use up older oils that are on the verge of going bad. My last batch was made with the following oils: 1/3 tallow; 1/3 rice bran oil; 1/3 coconut oil

Lye Calculator... place the amount of oil into it's appropriate name oil box, and if you use MSS Lye Calculator, all you need to do is press 'calculate' and a new page opens with the amount of water and percentages of lye discounts. The other calculators you have to enter the % of lye. 

I prefer making my laundry soap with 2% because I also use my soap for cleaning.. some people might put 0% as the lye discount. 

What you can do after your soap has traced... is pour it into an old large baking pan, lined with butcher paper (I use natural parchment paper) and bake at 170 degrees F for a few hours, or you can heat, then turn off and leave in the oven over night.

You need to let dry for a few days to grate, or you can chunk off a piece about 6 oz, put in a gallon of water, add the borax and washing soda, heat, stir, then shut off the burner and let sit for several hours.. Once melted and cooled, stick blend the soap, borax and washing soda. Some people add more water.. I like my soap to be thick.


----------



## Betty J.

HOME MADE LAUNDRY SOAP:
4 Cups Hot tap water
1 Fels-Naptha Bar (grated)
1 Cup washing soda (I use Arm and Hammer)
1/2 Cup borax

1. Combine grated soap and hot water in a sauce pan. Stir continually over med-low heat until soap dissolves and is totally melted.
2. Fill 5 gallon bucket Half full HOT tap water. Add 1 cup washing soda powder, 1/2 cup borax and stir until dissolved.
3. Add melted soap mixture to a bucket and stir good. 
4. Fill bucket to top with more HOT water. Stir, cover and let sit over night with lid on to thicken. Trust me, it will thicken!
When ready to use, Stir and fill a used clean laundry soap dispenser 3/4 the way up the bottle Adding HOT tap water to fill bottle. SHAKE good before each use. (It will gel)
Yield: top load machines 5/8 Cup per load. approx. 180 loads
Front load machines- 1/4 cup per load approx. 640 loads
Smells fresh and clean! I just love it!


----------



## springvalley

Thanks Step and Betty J. I think I'm getting it. Can I use some goat milk soap that I bought from the farmer's market and grate that as instructed instead of using the Napthala or making my own soap?


----------



## Betty J.

SpringValley,
I don't know about the goat milk soap, maybe someone else can help you with that one. I have used Fels Naptha for years and years. I used to make my own lye soap but, Fels Naptha works good for what I want and it smells so good too. Fresh and clean.


----------



## linn

You could probably use the goat's milk soap, but it would be more expensive. People have used Fels Naptha and Zote for years for laundry. Someone even used Ivory bar soap. You can make your own. There are many recipes for laundry bars on the internet. It is simply a matter of preference. Some people prefer one soap and some another.
Here is a link for Zote:

http://www.dollaritem.com/Dollar_Store/productid.asp?ID=1916


----------



## busybee870

MY RECIPE
1 bar of ZOTE
1 bar of scented soap for smell
1 cup washing soda 
1 cup Borax
I melt the grated bares of soap( in water) in my small soap making pot, then pour it into my 5 gallon bucket , add the washing soda and borax, stir well, then add water , stir well and pour into jugs. You need to shake the jugs before use as it tends to gel up, but you dont need much.


----------



## busybee870

i had a friend come over, when i was making a batch. He was curious about it, especially when he heard there were no suds. I sent him home with a jug. This is what he told me days later. He had forgotten a load of laundry in the washer, he had used his $5 a gallon soap. It was souring because it had been in there for several days. He decided to rewash them using my $1 per jug soap. During the cycle he had to open the washer to see if there were suds, when he did, he noticed how dirty the water was. My homemade soap was getting out all the dirt and grime his $5 bottle wasnt.!!!! YAY, I have been making my soap for several years now, I learned how on HT. So thanks all of you. I save alot of money !!!


----------



## LWMSAVON

I've been making hm powdered laundry soap for 8+ years 

I use:

1 box of Borax
1 bar of Zote soap, grated (you can also use Fels Naptha)
1 box of Arm & Hammer Washing soda

mix altogether and use 2 TBSP (not a typo) per load. It does not suds up and I have not noticed any fading or anything of the sorts in my laundry.

For really stinky clothes you can add 1/4 to 1/2 cup of baking soda to the wash.


----------



## ilovetodig

What size box of washing soda?


----------



## homebody

linn said:


> You could probably use the goat's milk soap, but it would be more expensive. People have used Fels Naptha and Zote for years for laundry. Someone even used Ivory bar soap. You can make your own. There are many recipes for laundry bars on the internet. It is simply a matter of preference. Some people prefer one soap and some another.
> Here is a link for Zote:
> 
> http://www.dollaritem.com/Dollar_Store/productid.asp?ID=1916



The link says 0.92. I've looked at Big Lots, Country Mart and Save a Lot. Gonna try Schnucks, Dollar stores, etc next, then accept that it's not available here. So far the Ivory seems to be ok.


----------



## RuralSerenity

ilovetodig said:


> What size box of washing soda?



I purchase Arm & Hammer Washing soda in a 55 oz. box for $2.79 from my local grocery store.


----------

